# DNA60 and EScribe - Billetbox



## Ruwaid (20/6/19)

Hi guys
Whilst I went over some reviews and vids about the EScribe and the DNA60 for the BB, does anyone know from experience any settings or profiles worth customising/trying and then uploading to the BB?
Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (20/6/19)

if you have specific builds for your bridges it is worth while creating a profile for it. 
battery csv file specific to the battery you are using. you can download these from the dna forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (20/6/19)

@Hakhan thank you and yes I get that but deeper than that...like change the boost punch to 4 while setting temp to 200F etc etc...a profile with detail which I can copy and upload.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

